
Pinode: Raspberry Pi in the Cloud - gpjt
http://pinode.pythonanywhere.com/
======
gambiting
Or you could just buy a Raspberry PI, and send it to EDIS in Austria:
<http://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/>

And there you get FREE symmetrical 100mbit connection with no monthly payment.
And you can always get your Raspberry Pi back if you need to, you just need to
pay a few euros for postage.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
This has been "out of stock" since right after it was announced.

~~~
gambiting
They do increase capacity regularly, just keep checking.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Is there any way to be notified when slots open up? I've been checking off and
on since it was announced and it's always been "out of stock".

~~~
olefoo
Clearly you need to run a cronjob that checks every minute and texts you when
it becomes available...

~~~
Arelius
If only I had a cheap and minimal ARM based computer running in the cloud I
could run this cronjob on...

------
zenocon
Can I ask why (without trying to sound awful and steal someone's front page
thunder)? If you want to do something interesting with the Pi you'll probably
be wanting to connect other hardware to it. You can't when it is in the cloud.
Otherwise, it is just a general purpose Arm/Linux board that has far less
power than anything else you could get in the cloud-o-spehere...so I'm just
genuinely wondering what you would use this for? Plus, the hardware is so
cheap ($25-35 USD), it sorta defeats the purpose of HW in the cloud to save
cost (hardware as a service, e.g. EC2, etc)..

~~~
theon144
Try buying it :)

~~~
zenocon
[Edit] ah ok -- nice troll :)

------
andyleclair
I forgot I had this extension enabled: <https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-
to-butt> and hilarity ensued.

~~~
DanWaterworth
I wrote a similar script that changed iPhone, iPad etc with bat phone, bat pad
etc.

------
davidroberts
I love it. See what happens when you click one of the "Buy" buttons.

~~~
subway
Agreed.

I found myself halfway to a facepalm until I clicked the "Buy" button.
Beautifully executed trolling.

~~~
sharkweek
The bottom bit of copy was great -- but until then I was like "hmmm... is this
real?"

------
gpjt
BTW I'd like to thank the guys at Zurb for producing Foundation. The whole
Pinode site took less than 45 minutes to write, of which we spent about ten
minutes on the design and the rest on the jokes. And we'd never done anything
with Foundation before. Definitely a fantastic framework for putting a product
site together quickly.

~~~
nivertech
Would you say that Foundation is better fit for marketing/product sites, while
Bootstrap is better for webapps/admins?

~~~
gpjt
Can't say. We used bootstrap for our main product site and it was great. We
found foundation better for the pinode marketing site but we've never used it
for a webapps, so it might be better for those too.

------
olympus
This should have been saved for 1 April. It's good advertising though, and
since it hit the front page of HN it's probably driving a ton of traffic to
their site.

~~~
gpjt
We probably should have waited but it was one of those silly ideas you get on
a Friday evening and we're probably never have got round to it if we'd not
done it right away.

In terms of traffic to our main site -- not too much, 400 extra visitors or
so. But that's not a problem, we did it because we thought it was funny, and
put in the link to PythonAnywhere as an afterthought. Just wanted to share the
joke.

That said, the Pinode site is running in one of our standard $5/month accounts
and is handling a Hacker News front page (a few dozen hits/second) without
even breaking a sweat. Just sayin'...

------
TeamMCS
Would love to see some pictures of the 'data centre'

~~~
lampington
I imagine it would looks something like this: [http://cdn-
static.zdnet.com/i/r/story/70/00/004209/original/...](http://cdn-
static.zdnet.com/i/r/story/70/00/004209/original/raspberry-pi-
supercomputer-1-620x465.jpg?hash=AQx4MwRjZG)

------
simpsond
One of the best features of the RPI is integration with other hardware (i2c,
SPI, GPIO). It's neat to toggle a motor from a bash prompt. When that goes
away, it's just a linux box. It looks like you are having fun though, so I
applaud that. Edit: I guess the joke was lost on me.

------
mschuster91
How do you do the DVI video capturing? Framegrabbers and IP KVM modules are
dead expensive, AFAIK - and how do you handle reformatting?

~~~
lsc
eh, I've been looking at doing something like this (hosting PI units) and the
OOB solution I'm considering is soldering on a serial console.

I would also need to figure out some automated bootloader setup, of course.

~~~
jnw2
Maybe you should pay to have built a batch of a thousand custom boards that
are similar to, but not exactly the same as, the standard Raspberry Pi, so
that they have a proper serial port etc.

You could also consider putting more than one ARM computer on each board (at
which point maybe you want fewer than a thousand boards) and building an
ethernet switch into that board, etc, and maybe you could even hardwire all
the serial lines within the board, etc.

~~~
lsc
maybe. My partner has experience with that sort of thing, so yeah, that's an
idea for a kickstarter or something. It would be awesome publicity for the
sorts of people I like to sell to.

But from what I'm told, it's a fairly simple soldering job to put a serial
port on a regular pi.

Personally, I'd want to add more ram if I'm going to bother with a whole
goddamn board spin, and maybe remove the video hardware, but then, I don't
know how involved that would be, and meh, I have a tonne of other work she
could be doing now that she's working here that would probably provide a
better return, and eh, the window for starting a custom spin of a pi board and
having it done before the pi is obsolete is probably closing anyhow, so maybe
next revision?

That's big problem with custom hardware... By the time you are done with all
the Engineering effort and debugging, well, there's better hardware out there.
Remember the neo? That's why you'd want to start with something mostly done
(that was only recently released) and then make minor changes (and why
removing video and adding more ram might be a bad idea?)

------
DigitalDesignDj
I call BS, I would really like to see someone prove that these are all really
raspi units and not just Debian Squeeze instances running on a virtual server.

Also, I have a raspi myself. The beauty of the raspi is not that you get to
eat the pie, its that you get to make it yourself. Cloud connected? I think
you mean Internet, not cloud. You know, unless these are Debian Squeezes on a
virtualized box. Don't have the time? Then you can't have this hobby. End of
rant.

~~~
chuable
Click the buy button then come back and rant some more.

------
3dptz
Excellent!

I was about to close the webpage when I looked at more than just the bronze
subscription.

------
may
I so wanted this. :(

~~~
duskwuff
Most of the power of the BCM2835 is in the GPU. A headless rPi is a waste of
perfectly good silicon.

------
jasonkostempski
Shouldn't this announcement have waited about a week?

------
hjwp3
love it!

